# Helios Nutrition rocks!



## Jada (Apr 22, 2013)

i would like to start off and say the best thing i did was to get with these guys! 
im at the hands of coach Manny and i have to say Spongy was right he knows his stuff. anyone who is having problems of with their diet should highly think about these guys! they really know there stuff and have been very professional from the start. here are the results i started at 200.2 lbs and now im 184.0 only in 4 weeks.


----------



## SystM (Apr 23, 2013)

You MANimal


----------



## SystM (Apr 23, 2013)

Not to mention I tho k we have added carbs every week LOL


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow.... That's impressive as hell for 4 weeks guys.


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 23, 2013)

Very Nice Jada, and the gang at Helios!


----------



## bubbagump (Apr 23, 2013)

Nice.   I'm thinking I may have to do it.


----------



## Infantry87 (Apr 23, 2013)

Nice so far bro


----------



## Jada (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks guys, hard work and trusting my coach is what got me results


----------



## SystM (Apr 23, 2013)

Anyone wanting to lean more. 
Email me at systm1656@gmail.com


----------



## oldskool954 (Apr 23, 2013)

Holy shit jada! Nice work to you and Helios ima def have to look into these guys for sure. I'm emailing manny in a bit.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Apr 23, 2013)

Fuck ya brother... Looking gold
I wish I had the cash to hire them


----------



## DF (Apr 23, 2013)

Great job!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 23, 2013)

You look good bro and your back and arms actually look thicker now then they did when you were 200. Good shit man keep posting pics.


----------



## Georgia (Apr 23, 2013)

Sexy man! Make my pp hard!


----------



## RedLang (Apr 23, 2013)

Great work brother! Looking good. You still cutting futher?


----------



## grind4it (Apr 23, 2013)

Jada, you're killing it brother! Keep going man, you got some serious momentum behind you.

Proud to know ya,
Grind

Bro, the sombrero is awesome


----------



## Big Worm (Apr 23, 2013)

Shit man, one hell of a difference and only 4 weeks.


----------



## SystM (Apr 23, 2013)

Jada 
Is literally a machine. Takes his orders and goes

We talk alot via text and we make sure he is good to go

It's daily monitoring. Has to be 

Great work bro

VIC!!!!


----------



## Azog (Apr 23, 2013)

Holy shit that is great progress! Makes me think about cheating on Spongy when I get back with Helios...shhhh don't tell him.


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 23, 2013)

Once again I will say it.
It looks like hard work and determination to me
Nice job Brother dont stop til you get what you want.

S4L


----------



## Jada (Apr 23, 2013)

RedLang said:


> Great work brother! Looking good. You still cutting futher?



Thanks Lang , yea man I'm cutting all the way. I want to c what I have under my bf.


----------



## SystM (Apr 23, 2013)

Azog said:


> Holy shit that is great progress! Makes me think about cheating on Spongy when I get back with Helios...shhhh don't tell him.



I think we should get to work


----------



## jyoung8j (Apr 23, 2013)

Good job jada!!! Mannys the man also...


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 23, 2013)

Lots of improvement/change for only 4wks time.


----------



## JOMO (Apr 23, 2013)

Hell yeah! Doesn't it feel great, especially when you have a before pic to compare it to? Keep killing it jada.


----------



## RedLang (Apr 24, 2013)

Jada said:


> Thanks Lang , yea man I'm cutting all the way. I want to c what I have under my bf.



Will follow your progress mate. Keep charging!


----------



## whitelml (Apr 24, 2013)

Impressive jada.....just think what you'll be lookin like in another 4 weeks.  You gonna be a sexy mo fo


----------



## dsa8864667 (Apr 24, 2013)

Great job!!!


----------



## j2048b (Apr 25, 2013)

Looking awesome jada! Great work and commitment! Keep at it


----------



## Gt500face (Apr 30, 2013)

Looking good dude!! Keep it up!


----------



## Spongy (Apr 30, 2013)

Helios!!!!


----------



## Jada (Apr 30, 2013)

I will post pics soon  damn fat is melting away


----------

